# St Martin's Battery Shelter Dover - Jan 2011



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 23, 2011)

Had a nice trip to Dover this evening, and though we'd start off with a nice simple explore. This has been done a good few times, so I won't write much. I'll just quote the history from thetimechamber.co.uk for those of you unfamiliar with this site.

_St Martins Battery was first built in 1876 to provide protection to Dover from the expected French invasion and was first outfitted with three teniinch rifled muzzle loader, the battery was then closed in 1909. In 1940 the site was reopened as an Emergency Coastal Battery, it was modified and renamed the Western Heights Battery; it was outfitted with three six-inch breach mounted guns - hence the modification to the site as the loading style differed from the earlier method. 

As well as the reopening of the site, a deep shelter was dug to provide protection from any German bombardment for the one hundred and forty personnel who manned the battery. The deep shelter was an extension to the Victorian magazine and was of corrugated iron construction; in recent times there has been damage due to fire and a small collapse of the chalk tunnels.

The battery has been closed since 1947 and has since been preserved._

Pictures...

This is where the gun would have been


















A collapsed area with tunnels branching off:
























Crappy picture of view from battery





It was a fun trip. Only problem was both car parks we parked at that night seemed to be popular for dogging


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd like to get over the top of the gate into that shelter, but it ain't never gonna happen, Nice pics.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 23, 2011)

tank2020 said:


> I'd like to get over the top of the gate into that shelter, but it ain't never gonna happen, Nice pics.



That's what I thought - I'm not exactly lanky! But after taking my jacket off I eventually got in 

Thanks


----------

